# Coke and pills...



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Anything wrong taking pills with coke instead of water? why?

Thanks


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

As far as I know, there is no major problem associated with taking pills with coke.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Unless they shouldn't be combined with caffeine or something


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Depends if you're snorting or shooting.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

coke, water, coffee, milk, all the same thing. Nothing wrong with it


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

its just very low PH (acid) so it can make some meds absorb faster, otherwise u ok


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that at all, I take pills with milk all the time. It will do the exact same thing. 

Now if that coke is spiked with vodka, then that is another story. lol.


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

I take pills with soda all the time. I find I can swallow them easier.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

real men swallow pills with saliva only :-D


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

You can swallow pills with anything you want unless there is something odd with that particular pill. I do have one that says to take on an empty stomach with clear fluids to improve absorption but that's rare. Generally I use snapple or gatorade because those are some of the few things my food intollerances let me drink but I've swallowed my insomnia meds with wine before. Swallowing large amounts of soda with pills always gives me stomach discomfort from the amount of gas that goes down.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

anthrotex said:


> Depends if you're snorting or shooting.


:lol

that was the kind of coke that came to my mind when I read the subject line

OP, taking them with coca-cola isn't a problem.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

There used to be an old urban legend about taking aspirin and Coke together, it was supposed to be dangerous. It was bunk.

As far as I know there is no problem taking pills with Coke. I think you might get a little better absorbtion with milk though. IMHO.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

For me it always increased the speed and potency briefly of benzos  and its good with zopiclone too.


----------

